# 

## SimRina

( ):

1.  ( )      3  2017-2019.    .        .

2.        2-  2019.   2 ,        3 ,      :Wow:      "   ,           ,      "?

3.         1.2020,       - "   .   ". 
  ?      .  ,   .   :     ,    .

     -  ,  ,     ,     ?

4.   6-  *6. 2020* -       ... ., ,   ,     .. * 2019.* 

  ?    , ..     2019   2020.?  ,     ,    ?     6.2020?     .         .

   .

P.S.   ,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2-  2019.   2 ,        3 ,          "   ,           ,      "?


 ,   ,       .   ,        ,          ))




> ?


         ,  ?
   .




> P.S.   ,       ?


, , ,

----------

